# Where do you smoke that cigar and drink that drink?



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

I like to smoke my stogies on my porch with good merlot or a good bourbon. Where do you?:clap2:


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

I enjoy mine later in the evening on my patio. The day starts to quiet down and It helps me to relax.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

I usually smoke alone on the back porch with a nice pale ale or IPA. I usually have a book too


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Isonj said:


> I enjoy mine later in the evening on my patio. The day starts to quiet down and It helps me to relax.


Hey there Jim. I know exactly how you feel. I like to go on my porch 45 minutes to an hour before sunset. Here in Fl. that is around 7pm now


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

DTPRB said:


> I usually smoke alone on the back porch with a nice pale ale or IPA. I usually have a book too


Hey Allen, that sound cool..


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

I converted my garage into a sort of man cave - so it's either there or on my back porch under the umbrella to block from the sun.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I smoke in a tiny lil cigar bar known a Detention









with what I would estimate at easily over 75 different bourbons, scotches and whiskeys, that drink will vary.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I smoke either in my "smoking parlor" in the garage, or outside around my fire pit. As for drinks, I generally stick with water - I remember reading somewhere that helps reduce the incidence of cancer, but to be frank it is usually with some kind of beer, usually a homebrew. I have recently started drinking liquor with the cigars. I had rum in a snifter that paired really well with my stick not too long ago.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

On a lawn chair in front of the garage with my wife and bulldog and a glass of cheap rot gut whiskey.......

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Man! that is a cool picture


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Mostly in my Office/Man Cave. Often out on the Balcony. Sometimes at one of the local cigar lounges.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

jco3rd said:


> I smoke either in my "smoking parlor" in the garage, or outside around my fire pit. As for drinks, I generally stick with water - I remember reading somewhere that helps reduce the incidence of cancer, but to be frank it is usually with some kind of beer, usually a homebrew. I have recently started drinking liquor with the cigars. I had rum in a snifter that paired really well with my stick not too long ago.


Hello John! Cool beans!!


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Hey Avery! sounds good. How the weather in Brooklyn today?


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

c2000 said:


> On a lawn chair in front of the garage with my wife and bulldog and a glass of cheap rot gut whiskey.......
> 
> Jerry in Minnesota.


Hey Jerry... Rot gut whiskey sounds good..


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Marc.. Yeah I have a small tree plant on my porch that I use to block the sun. Sometimes it works.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

My front porch, the GF bought a nice little sofa and table for out there. The sun sets in that direction so i either smoke before the sun comes around and roasts me or after it's set behind the trees a bit. There is something cool about watching the cherry on the cigar in the dark! 
Always with water, sometimes with a wine or mixed drink.
If it's nice I'll light up in the back yard as i water the grass or just hang around the garden retaining wall. Much cooler...


----------



## JPatrick (May 19, 2013)

I smoke in my living room and for a drink I usually have some kind of scotch or coffee.


----------



## Finchaser (May 23, 2013)

Back porch with the tiki torches and citronella candles lit. The bugs are terrible in south alabama.


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Troyboy11771 said:


> Man! that is a cool picture


It's a cool place, albeit tiny. Feels full when there's 8 people inside. I think max occupancy is somehow near 20, but that's standing room only.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

At the cabin or in my back yard by the lake. Usually beer or bourbon to keep me company.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Out in the back yard by the fire pit!! With any type of craft beer usually


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

On the back patio, or sitting on the bench in the planter area I just finished. Drink can be coffee, or rum/bourbon/cognac/scotch/whiskey neat or with and Coke.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

During the winter I put a fire in the fireplace and smoke right next to it - smoke goes up the chimney (along with about half the heat in the house )
In cool but not freezing wx, I have a propane patio heater that I smoke under - works pretty well if it's not windy.
This time of year, out on the deck mainly. If it's raining, I have a patio "tent," and also I have a covered area outside of my walk-out basement.
And I realize that this puts me in the substantial minority here, but I usually don't drink when I smoke. (What's the matter with this guy???)


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

i smoke on my porch and i love it, so relaxing


----------



## 83tonio (May 30, 2013)

Right on my front porch with a glass of wine. Its will change if I buy a house with a basement


----------



## Smooth23 (Aug 22, 2012)

Front porch, usually with some slightly sweet iced tea. Tend to end up playing ball with the dog while I smoke...The entire time(jack russels have unlimited amounts of energy apparently, I think someone should notify the power companies to harness it).


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

On the back porch or lawn chair...it seems I'm the only one that pairs their cigars with coca-cola


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a smoking porch that is like a small psuedo-Florida room. It is painted an almost flamingo pink color because when we bought our house we used paints from the National Register of Historic Places, and it was one of two colors my wife chose from the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island (she's a Michigan girl). When the sun is up it can actually make your retinas hurt. :smoke2:


----------



## TazMonkey2011 (May 30, 2013)

In the Gazebo on our Back porch complete with Mosquito Netting, (needed here in the South).


----------



## JABECmfg (Sep 18, 2012)

Love my back porch - it faces west, and there's some thick woods to block the sun. Gives me a good 3 hour window (give or take) of "light but not too bright". The whole back yard offers a good degree of privacy - very relaxing.

Drink is either coffee (usually with a book) or generic beer (often with the grill fired up).


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

Today I'm going to be smoking over a hot grill. BBQ and Beers today, I'm pretty excited. Other times I'll crawl out of the window of our "Frat Castle" and smoke on the balcony with some good friends. I really just prefer anywhere in which the wind is not blowing in my face.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Some of the very best churchills are smoked around a nice campfire in the backcountry. 

After a day of hiking and fishing remote lakes high in the mountains, this cigar experience rates at the top. 

And the flask of rum making it's way around is icing on an already outstanding cake!


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

On the back patio with a port and watch the sunset.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

TazMonkey2011 said:


> In the Gazebo on our Back porch complete with Mosquito Netting, (needed here in the South).


Cool beans Sean! My porch is screened in, I know what you mean about the south.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

ermtpa said:


> On the back patio with a port and watch the sunset.


Cool Mike! sunset sounds good.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Wizzles said:


> Today I'm going to be smoking over a hot grill. BBQ and Beers today, I'm pretty excited. Other times I'll crawl out of the window of our "Frat Castle" and smoke on the balcony with some good friends. I really just prefer anywhere in which the wind is not blowing in my face.


Cool beans Eric! Sounds groovy.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

JABECmfg said:


> Love my back porch - it faces west, and there's some thick woods to block the sun. Gives me a good 3 hour window (give or take) of "light but not too bright". The whole back yard offers a good degree of privacy - very relaxing.
> 
> Drink is either coffee (usually with a book) or generic beer (often with the grill fired up).


Coffee sounds good Jamie. Generic beer maybe.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have a smoking porch that is like a small psuedo-Florida room. It is painted an almost flamingo pink color because when we bought our house we used paints from the National Register of Historic Places, and it was one of two colors my wife chose from the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island (she's a Michigan girl). When the sun is up it can actually make your retinas hurt. :smoke2:


Loving that color Tobias.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

ssrobbi said:


> On the back porch or lawn chair...it seems I'm the only one that pairs their cigars with coca-cola


I like Coke too Scott


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Smooth23 said:


> Front porch, usually with some slightly sweet iced tea. Tend to end up playing ball with the dog while I smoke...The entire time(jack russels have unlimited amounts of energy apparently, I think someone should notify the power companies to harness it).


Cool beans Jason! Tell that jack russel to calm down. Lol!!!


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

83tonio said:


> Right on my front porch with a glass of wine. Its will change if I buy a house with a basement


Wine and porch... That's what I'm talking about Antonio


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

inkNcigars914 said:


> i smoke on my porch and i love it, so relaxing


Talk to me Justin! The porch!


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Bruck said:


> During the winter I put a fire in the fireplace and smoke right next to it - smoke goes up the chimney (along with about half the heat in the house )
> In cool but not freezing wx, I have a propane patio heater that I smoke under - works pretty well if it's not windy.
> This time of year, out on the deck mainly. If it's raining, I have a patio "tent," and also I have a covered area outside of my walk-out basement.
> And I realize that this puts me in the substantial minority here, but I usually don't drink when I smoke. (What's the matter with this guy???)


Bruce! What's up with that? Just kidding, I'm loving it.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

sjcruiser36 said:


> On the back patio, or sitting on the bench in the planter area I just finished. Drink can be coffee, or rum/bourbon/cognac/scotch/whiskey neat or with and Coke.


Pembroke sounds good. Glad to meat you.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

GnarlyEggs said:


> Out in the back yard by the fire pit!! With any type of craft beer usually


Craft beer sound good Joe


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Scott W. said:


> At the cabin or in my back yard by the lake. Usually beer or bourbon to keep me company.


Glad to meet you Scott. Bourbon sounds really good.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

The Nothing said:


> It's a cool place, albeit tiny. Feels full when there's 8 people inside. I think max occupancy is somehow near 20, but that's standing room only.


Isaac that place is just cool, I don't care what anybody says


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

alexcue said:


> My front porch, the GF bought a nice little sofa and table for out there. The sun sets in that direction so i either smoke before the sun comes around and roasts me or after it's set behind the trees a bit. There is something cool about watching the cherry on the cigar in the dark!
> Always with water, sometimes with a wine or mixed drink.
> If it's nice I'll light up in the back yard as i water the grass or just hang around the garden retaining wall. Much cooler...


Glad to meet you Alex. Sounds groovy.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Troyboy11771 said:


> Glad to meet you Scott. Bourbon sounds really good.


I do enjoy a good bourbon now and again for sure.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

In the morning with a cup of coffee on the patio and a mild Connecticut
Around noon off to garage and a bottle of ice tea and a new cheap cigar (anything that cost less the $1.50). Trying hard to make room in the humi.
If working in the afternoon, jump out of the car and smoke anywhere we are, a short stick and more tea. On a good day I'll get in two while working and getting paid to herf.
If not working, a trip over to Robs (rxman) and bum a stick from him on his back yard patio and more ice tea (hope he springs for a Maduro).
And now it's about 11pm and I am back on the patio with a 90+ and a big fat glass of wine or sometimes a Crown Royal on the rocks.
Can't wait to start all over again in the morning:smoke2:


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Troyboy11771 said:


> Craft beer sound good Joe


Today I think we are getting some Hell or High Watermelon Wheat for a nice hot summer night.. Very refreshing! Trying to choose a cigar to smoke with it...


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

In my garden in the late afternoon, surrounded by forest, or on my son-in-law's patio. I also smoke at the local shop, and now have added Cuban dominoes to that connection. Coffee at the shop, water in the garden.


----------



## Troyboy11771 (May 28, 2013)

Coasty said:


> In the morning with a cup of coffee on the patio and a mild Connecticut
> Around noon off to garage and a bottle of ice tea and a new cheap cigar (anything that cost less the $1.50). Trying hard to make room in the humi.
> If working in the afternoon, jump out of the car and smoke anywhere we are, a short stick and more tea. On a good day I'll get in two while working and getting paid to herf.
> If not working, a trip over to Robs (rxman) and bum a stick from him on his back yard patio and more ice tea (hope he springs for a Maduro).
> ...


Steve that is a lot of smoke. Sounds like heaven on earth.


----------



## jrv1177 (May 4, 2013)

I usually try to smoke at work during my lunch break (about 1-2 hours) if I'm at home, i have a patio chair in the back yard under a tree. My next step is to try pairing cigars and drinks.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

On my deck in the evening. Usually with a bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a man cave/room in my garage. White paneled, carpeted, heated/AC, etc. DirecTV, small library, my bar, stools, recliners, fridge, basses, amps, music system, and extensive stash of tobacco products and alcohol stored in there. Cigar bands from the last two years are pasted all over the walls -- no doubles. I also have a large oak tree and maple tree in the yard to sit under. Or -- there is always my front porch, which is covered or back patio which is shaded by large trees. No shortage of places to smoke or drink around here in beautiful downtown Luzerne, Iowa. Life is good.


----------



## WallyM3 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am over-blessed with space. 

Where do I smoke cigars? Kitchen, living room, any bedroom (though rarely, just don't smoke in my...err...sleep), library/office (primarily) or attached shop (1,300 sq. ft.). Then there's the Batten Kill River during the season (it's a property boundary), and a coupla' friends camps and caves.

Where do I enjoy that whiskey (Scotch)? See above.

Right now, life is good.

My wife generally smokes her Drew Estates w/ me in the library, with a Scotch.

We just found out that there's a new very fine cigar bar an hour away in Lake George, NY.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I usually don't smoke in the house unless it's sub zero out then it's in my wife's smoking lounge (cigs) in the basement with her air cleaner on. Other than that it depends on the season. Winter, Spring or Fall it's on the tailgate of my truck when I need the sun to help warm me up. During the Summer, it's on my back deck in the morning and tailgate in the evening and at night. 

My drink pairings are coffee in the morning, watered down fruit juices in the afternoon (unless it's the weekend and beer thirty), then it's a craft beer or homebrew. I prefer IPAs with natural or Cuban cigars and a nice malty pale ale with maduros.

Great thread BTW!


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

In the garage with my dog and some tunes.


----------



## Stinky (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to smoke on the patio in the evenings. We live in Las Vegas. We moved in 2006 and built an "office" and carport. The office has a separate A/C unit and exhaust fan. So, here I sit with a single malt Scotch and a fine cigar.


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Outside by my washing machine. :|


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Stinky said:


> I used to smoke on the patio in the evenings. We live in Las Vegas. We moved in 2006 and built an "office" and carport. The office has a separate A/C unit and exhaust fan. So, here I sit with a single malt Scotch and a fine cigar.
> View attachment 44368
> 
> View attachment 44366
> ...


Nice office and a classy humidor, Stinky. Sure must be nice to have a cool (a/c) place to herf in Vegas, this time of year.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> I have a man cave/room in my garage. White paneled, carpeted, heated/AC, etc. DirecTV, small library, my bar, stools, recliners, fridge, basses, amps, music system, and extensive stash of tobacco products and alcohol stored in there. Cigar bands from the last two years are pasted all over the walls -- no doubles. I also have a large oak tree and maple tree in the yard to sit under. Or -- there is always my front porch, which is covered or back patio which is shaded by large trees. No shortage of places to smoke or drink around here in beautiful downtown Luzerne, Iowa. Life is good.


Michael, how about a few pictures of those "Band Walls"?


----------



## TazMonkey2011 (May 30, 2013)

Troyboy11771 said:


> Cool beans Sean! My porch is screened in, I know what you mean about the south.


I bet, Jacksonville huh, don't you have to have anti-aircraft towers to keep those mosquitos away? LOL but yeah it is very relaxing after a long day at work


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm working on that. The only camera I have is my flip top cell phone and I don't know how to get the pictures into my computer. I am going to have to buy a camera just for this forum. When I do, I'll gladly post the pictures. I have almost a full wall of bands -- no doubles. I enjoy trying new cigars and keep the bands as momentos. Some I loved --- others not so much -- but they are all up there from the past two years. I wish I had started this earlier --- but it is what it is. By the way - I love the W.C. Fields pic! He is hilarious!



Coasty said:


> Michael, how about a few pictures of those "Band Walls"?


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

Usually on my patio with a homebrew, a nice craft beer, or a glass of bourbon, a small fire and some music.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Hurry up with the wall pics, Michael. I'm damn near 70 and figure I only have about 20 years to go. W.C. Fields - Do a google search for the Dentist with W.C. It starts a little slow, but when he get one of his patients in the chair and start working her over it is one of his best. He was an absolute drunk, bastard, comedian and all around jerk according to my Dad, who delivered booze to him during prohibition. He has made me laugh and laugh for over 50 years. Watch his hands.


----------



## ATLDave (May 15, 2013)

I head out on the back deck in the evenings as the sun sets, or out to the front porch during the day to stay out of the sun.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Okay -- I'm on the camera. I have every movie and short Fields ever did as well as three books on him. I have a picture of him at a poker table on my wall from the 70's. He was genius! Your Dad delivered booze to him during prohibition? That's cool. His physical comedy is still unequaled to this day. Glad to meet someone else who appreciates him. He has made me laugh out loud for years!



Coasty said:


> Hurry up with the wall pics, Michael. I'm damn near 70 and figure I only have about 20 years to go. W.C. Fields - Do a google search for the Dentist with W.C. It starts a little slow, but when he get one of his patients in the chair and start working her over it is one of his best. He was an absolute drunk, bastard, comedian and all around jerk according to my Dad, who delivered booze to him during prohibition. He has made me laugh and laugh for over 50 years. Watch his hands.


----------



## thecalcoast (Jun 4, 2013)

I like to smoke my sticks on my backyard patio set, usually I'll have a brandy and coke in my other hand and my dog Bay will be on the ground somewhere in proximity.
Its been starting to get real hot int he yard so I might switch it up to the garage on the other side of the house, it stays cool in there during the summer.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

In the summer when it's not too windy or raining I'm out on my back deck or on the patio, in the winter it's a lot more seldom and I'll puff in the detatched garage. Drink of choice is usually rum, wine or beer unless I'm on call for work, then I stick with water.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice falcon!


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Except for really cold/wet days, maybe 20 a year, I smoke on my back patio. I like to read while smoking and drinking a beer or three.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for including the pictures. I could see spending some time there and relaxing as the world just goes by.



T3Hunter said:


> In the summer when it's not too windy or raining I'm out on my back deck or on the patio, in the winter it's a lot more seldom and I'll puff in the detatched garage. Drink of choice is usually rum, wine or beer unless I'm on call for work, then I stick with water.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Thanks for the picture!



Win said:


> Except for really cold/wet days, maybe 20 a year, I smoke on my back patio. I like to read while smoking and drinking a beer or three.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Back patio with a water or acholic beverage (like cigars so many choices and not enough time).


----------



## twinsdad63 (Jul 22, 2013)

On my back patio in the late evening. It's a great way to relax and wind down at the end of the day. Usually water with the occasional adult beverage.


----------



## RTChallenger13 (Jul 1, 2013)

Backyard next to the pool, sometimes in the pool while floating around. Life is good!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Deck, car, man cave, den, yard, camp ground, on a walk pretty much anywhere.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Always on my apartment balcony. Usually have a gin and tonic or a whiskey of some sort. Trying to steer clear of beer for a while. I miss smoking in B&M's like I used to in Florida. But 14 for an undercrown due to CO tax, I just stay home now.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

My car in my driveway until you all chip in and buy me this...
View attachment 79567


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

I usually smoke on my back patio... Its a small back yard with too many trees. Im kind of fond of my little habitat. My go to drinks are pale ale and IPA, but I have been enjoying root beer more and more.


----------



## ethiessen29 (Nov 10, 2012)

Recently we moved from an apartment to a house with a large backyard. I now have a nice patio with Adirondack chairs where I like to sit and enjoy a smoke, and a glass of scotch, beer or wine. We have lots of birds that I enjoy watching. On occasions my wife will join me and have a cigar as well.


----------



## Buss (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm usually on the back patio with a beer and the BB gun to take care of ground squirrels & starlings. When it gets below freezing I'll head into the garage.


----------



## Nuvolari (May 4, 2013)

Our backyard is a great place to utilize as an al fresco smoking lounge, but this time of year we usually have the windows open & ceiling fans on -and my wife & girls are not fans of fine smoke- so the Plan B relaxation relocation is the front porch. Either way, there are seasoned trees and lots of shade, a table for the ashtray, cocktail, & iPad or book.


----------



## jrv1177 (May 4, 2013)

Back patio with a nice beer, or by the pool when I'm watching my son swim. At my work bench when I'm customizing Hot Wheels is a nice place as well.


----------

